# Problem with audio when using Kodi



## ESK (May 25, 2021)

I got my TiVo just today and I started not having any audio when getting on kodi , and even when exiting from kodi , still no audio on any app not even youtube, did anyone faced such a problem and how can I fix it .


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

ESK said:


> I got my TiVo just today and I started not having any audio when getting on kodi , and even when exiting from kodi , still no audio on any app not even youtube, did anyone faced such a problem and how can I fix it .


I've seen this on mine also. Only when using the new updated kodi 19. Audio quits working on kodi and other apps. Only fix I've used is a re boot of the TiVo box. That seems to fix it until you go into kodi 19 again.


----------



## Tithitoy (May 20, 2021)

Turn off CEC and power cycle your TV


----------

